# Chicken Salad Sandwich Help Please



## mittshel (Jul 14, 2008)

I made some chicken salad for sandwiches from some left over chicken.  Added feta cheese, mayo, celery, S & P, a little olive oil, dash of thyme.  I think that is all.  Thought I could make a recipe up and it is not bad except it is very dry.  Will try whatever you lovely ladies and gents think including a whole different recipe.  Thank you.  Betsy.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 14, 2008)

I mix white and dark meat, scallions or red onion (just a tad), celery, maybe some bell pepper, sometimes sweet peas and alot of salt and pepper. Mix it up with a fork to break up the meat a little. Only enough mayo to just coat everything or I'll get a stomach ache. lol

EDIT:  I made the tuna salad on the side of the Melba toast box, came out awesome.  Tuna, celery, red onion, pickle, mayo salt/pepper.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 14, 2008)

And let's assume you are starting with chicken that was moist to begin with....

Me, I would add more mayo. I love a lot of mayo in my chicken, tuna or egg salad.


----------



## redgriller (Jul 14, 2008)

I would add a little more mayo too. Personally, I also add sweet pickle relish to my chicken and tuna salad which adds a little moisture as well. I sometimes also add a small squeeze of mustard for a little color and that subtle vinegar bite mustard has.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 14, 2008)

Mayo, Mustard, or a combination of the two.... Maybe some Dijonnaise...Any of these could be thinned a bit with pickle or olive juice...or maybe a squeeze of lemon.

Have Fun!


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 14, 2008)

I love chicken salad. Like it with celery, green onions (scallions) sometimes halved grapes in it, sometimes hb eggs. Like a mayo-based dressing with Dijon mustard added, but not too heavy a dressing.

When I was catering, we used to do a Mango Chicken Salad that was delicious. 

I'm guessing you didn't add enough mayo to your dressing.

Hmmm a little pickle juice or lemon juice might help, but I wouldn't add extra olive oil.......


----------



## mittshel (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like pickle relish is the answer.  The chicken was very moist the night I cooked it, but yes it did seem rather dry in the sandwich.  Thanks for all your help.  Betsy.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 14, 2008)

pacanis said:


> And let's assume you are starting with chicken that was moist to begin with....
> 
> Me, I would add more mayo. I love a lot of mayo in my chicken, tuna or egg salad.


 
I like a lot of mayo too .


----------



## pugger (Jul 14, 2008)

*Jason's ______*

Maybe a little pineapple ? Jason's Deli (not really a fan) puts that in their chicken salad & I swear that's the only good thing in the place. Anyway, I think it adds a nice touch - everything above sounds tasty, too. Makes me hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 14, 2008)

pugger said:


> Maybe a little pineapple ? Jason's Deli (not really a fan) puts that in their chicken salad & I swear that's the only good thing in the place. Anyway, I think it adds a nice touch - everything above sounds tasty, too. Makes me hungry just thinking about it.


That's the kind I make, too. It's just chicken, slivered almonds, crushed pineapple and mayo. Yum!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2008)

mittshel said:


> I made some chicken salad for sandwiches from some left over chicken. Added feta cheese, mayo, celery, S & P, a little olive oil, dash of thyme. I think that is all. Thought I could make a recipe up and it is not bad except it is very dry. Will try whatever you lovely ladies and gents think including a whole different recipe. Thank you. Betsy.


 

Chicken salad can have a dry mouth feel if the pieces of chicken are too big.  Try cutting the chicken up into smaller pieces, between a quarter- and half-inch cubes.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 14, 2008)

Pugger, first, don't think traditional, meaning; don't use bread.



I use lettuce leaves; either romain, or iceberg, like a roll-up.

I peel and cut an apple up into smaller than chunks, but bigger than a dice.(see note below)
Then I place them in about a TBS. of lemon juice so they don't brown, while preparing the rest.
I chop, oh, maybe a 1/4 cup of walnuts (pecans or almonds would be ok, too)
If I have those small red grapes, I take maybe 6-8 and
halve. 
Note: If I don't have grapes, I use a more sweet type apple. If I have grapes, a more tart type apple. 
Cut up a stalk of celery into chunks splitting down center, long ways, then slice in chunks.
Cut up chicken into chunks.

Place chicken, walnuts, and celery into bowl, adding some salt and pepper.
Add a generous amount of mayonnaise and toss.
Drain apples and add, with grapes, and toss gently.
Refridgerate about an hour.

Lay out lettuce leaves, place a large scoop of chicken salad on each leaf, in center of leaf.
Let each person fold and roll up the lettuce.

Eat, drink and be merry!!!!!!


----------



## mittshel (Jul 15, 2008)

I added the pickle relish to the chicken salad and it is delicious.  Thanks everyone for the help.  Betsy.


----------



## JoeV (Jul 15, 2008)

Are we the only one's who add celery seed to our chicken salad? Hmmmmm...

Joe


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 15, 2008)

When I don't have celery, I add celery seed to chicken, tuna, egg salad.
I use seed in coleslaw.
​


----------



## TanyaK (Jul 15, 2008)

I mix the mayo with low fat yoghurt so that it's moist but without all the calories.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm thinking Andy hit on a very good point, too.
If the chicken pieces aren't broken up enough it could taste dry. Like eating all the sauce off your chicken and having nothing left but the meat.


----------



## Constance (Jul 15, 2008)

JoeV said:


> Are we the only one's who add celery seed to our chicken salad? Hmmmmm...
> 
> Joe



I use pickle relish, which has celery seed in it. I also use hard boiled eggs and Miracle Whip. The Miracle Whip doesn''t hurt my belly the way Mayo does.


----------



## pugger (Jul 15, 2008)

*Making me hungry !!*

That is really making me hungry, I'd love to get the recipe


----------



## Sedagive (Jul 20, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I'm thinking Andy hit on a very good point, too.
> If the chicken pieces aren't broken up enough it could taste dry. Like eating all the sauce off your chicken and having nothing left but the meat.


 
I agree with Andy too.  I tend to stick to the basics with my chicken salad.  I like to buy a rotisserie chicken from the grocery store, take all the meat from the bones and skin, combine with mayo, celery that is diced very small, a little celery seed, and green onion diced very small, salt and pepper.

I use a toasted bagel, with a slice of swiss cheese on the bottom (to cover the hole in the bagel), then chicken salad, lettuce, alfalfa sprouts, then the top of the bagel.  Yum!


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 20, 2008)

_Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!_   Y'all are making me hungry for a chicken salad sandwich!!!!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 21, 2008)

Me, too......
On a bagel?  Yummmm!


----------

